# progress in the attic



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

took up my winter sport again today. I have the lower loop running , was working on my upper raised loop. my two track bascule liftout is installed using splitjaw bridge clamps (what an excellent invention). it a little daunting , my brain is working faster than my hands... cant wait to get to the point where I can start cleaning up the rom and finishing everything. I would like to put a shelf at about head level to display unused locos and rolling stock. the naked rafters make it easy


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

That is looking good and coming right along. Definitely keep us updated!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to resume work on my 'loft' layout in the near future. Next step is probably plaster mountains...how big of a mess can I create doing that?


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Very cool. Love the bridges


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

ThinkerT said:


> I'll have to resume work on my 'loft' layout in the near future. Next step is probably plaster mountains...how big of a mess can I create doing that?


very big...

better use crack-filler instead of plaster. it's better to control, how wet you work.


----------

